# Dogs - lets see em.



## danmyersmn (Oct 19, 2009)

She likes to sit on the front steps and watch the world go by.


















Unless its too cold to go outside.







Or too hot to stay awake.


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is a recent picture of Zorba! :lol:


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Oct 19, 2009)

this was our first run on the boat together, she did real good 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are some recent ones of Magic:


----------



## poolie (Oct 19, 2009)

I love dogs! My three are all sleeping.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 19, 2009)

:twisted: Here's Smooger a minature long haired dachshund......


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 19, 2009)

My mom's dog Bachy, lives to fetch squirrels.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 19, 2009)

Heres Gunny! Boxer 9months old Cooling down this summer!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is my Sons dog ROXY and in her Holloween outfit


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 20, 2009)

KyMonArker said:


> Heres Gunny! Boxer 9months old Cooling down this summer!



buahaha look at the size of that tongue!!! You ate that popsicle didn't you?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome dogs guys! I will have me a boxer one day! I love those dogs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## BassAddict (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is our blue heeler puppy we took in back in may/june, my niece named her Lollipop. I call her Poppers for short.


----------



## rutnstrut (Oct 20, 2009)

My newest member


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 20, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Awesome dogs guys! I will have me a boxer one day! I love those dogs.




Most comical dog there is, you will never be bored playen with a boxer and they are excellent family dogs, I will always have one

THIS is my buddy Duke at 8mths old





Here he is at 12 moths





He's 3 now and this is him last year after the ice storm





And a few mouse killers named cat & cat


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 21, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > And a few mouse killers named cat & cat



Those are nice looking boxer toys!


----------



## WhiteMoose (Oct 21, 2009)

Lucy my golden, is also an excellent fishing dog.


----------



## caveman (Oct 21, 2009)

Dogs are truly your best friend.All breeds are great but i must say that i am fond of boxers.They are great dogs and if you ever have one you will never want any other breed.Here are mine.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems as if theres a pattern here with the Boxers!! I love all dogs but theres just so Many things about Boxers, You cant Help but Love em!


----------



## caveman (Oct 21, 2009)

KyMonArker said:


> Seems as if theres a pattern here with the Boxers!! I love all dogs but theres just so Many things about Boxers, You cant Help but Love em!








yes there is. It looks like people at Tinboats love boxers.


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is Smokey, He thinks he is more human than K9.... :LOL2:


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 21, 2009)

Got the ole' fat chocolate lab Jeb and the parloee terrier mix Lucy (an ARF dog). Oh, and them 2 hodlum youngins


----------



## caveman (Oct 21, 2009)

river_wolf said:


> Here is Smokey, He thinks he is more human than K9.... :LOL2:




smokey in GA. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:

smokey is a tn mascot


----------



## caveman (Oct 21, 2009)

just had to do that .
good looking dog.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2009)

KyMonArker said:


> Heres Gunny!...




Now why would a ret'd Marine name his dog Gunny? Probably the same reason I named my oldest Husky, Chief, lol.  

Good lookin' Boxer you have there! 8)


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

caveman said:


> smokey in GA. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> smokey is a tn mascot



Well Smokey actually started out in North Carolina. But the wife is from TN, sooooooo.... LOL


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

man, I need to get new pics... but Kodiak looks pretty much the same - just a little bigger. This is him at 7months... He's almost 2 now


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 22, 2009)

russ010 said:


> man, I need to get new pics... but Kodiak looks pretty much the same - just a little bigger. This is him at 7months... He's almost 2 now



How to germans take to the summer heat of GA? Do they shed down to a thin coat?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

There's no thin coat with him... I try my best to brush him atleast once per week with a Furminator (which is awesome by the way), but he blows his coat daily. The extended cab of my truck is COVERED in his hair where we went to South Carolina last weekend.

I did see a german at my base the other day doing demo's with bomb sniffing... he was shaved. I thought about that before, but not sure how he'd like it. He doesn't seem to mind the heat down here, and I keep him outside - but I also bought him a kiddie pool and keep it full of water in the shade and that is where he spends most of his time. If that dog sees water, he will be in it before you can get "NO" out of your mouth


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 22, 2009)

russ, he's a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I also bought him a kiddie pool and keep it full of water in the shade and that is where he spends most of his time. If that dog sees water, he will be in it before you can get "NO" out of your mouth




I do the same thing with my GSD - she loves to swim. I even had her retrieve ducks when I woudl take her hunting

BTW Russ - the actual name is *German Shedders*


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

German Shedders is right... tiffany just got back with him from a walk while I was on my way home from work and he went head first into the ponds.... needless to say I have a nice wet, smelly business suit to go to the cleaners


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> How to germans take to the summer heat of GA? Do they shed down to a thin coat?



Smokey is mixed with Norwegian Elk hound, so he has a real heavy coat. Same as Russ, We brush him like crazy to keep the fur down, but it is a never ending battle. My wife wont let him ride in her car, mine is already a mess from boating, fishing and hunting so if he goes with us, we take my truck.


----------



## redbug (Oct 22, 2009)

this is sweetpea she was lking for a belly rub sassafras is my other basset hound they are 2 and 3 years old and wrestle and play all day long


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's mine but he is gone but not forgotin


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 22, 2009)

Good Lookin Dog! Sorry you lost him! Hes in a better place!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 23, 2009)

Marshall my beagle found him and his litter mates on the railroad tracks, and Purdy my Golden that I found while turkey hunting. She was only 10 weeks old.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 23, 2009)

willfishforfood said:


> Here's mine but he is gone but not forgotin



Ditto that.

Magnum Gauge Bourbon&Water, or Gauge for short.

I miss my buddy.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 24, 2009)

Darn guys! I hate youve lost your Dogs! Im very close to mine but To have one you can hunt with as a hunting buddy. I could only imagine how it feels!
Just be thankful Of the time weve had is all I can Say.


----------



## recon2g (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is our two dogs, Niki and Buster, Niki is a Pom and is 13 next month and Buster is a rat terrier mix and will be 14 next month. Niki likes to sleep and eat, Buster lives to chase and hunt lizards, as we moved to Florida from Wisconsin so the dogs could retire from the cold. We are just along for the ride..
:LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Oct 25, 2009)

This is from yesterday. My senior greyhound Handy (11 years old) took second place in the senior division of a lure coursing event we were at (edit: she outran two 6 year olds). Lure coursing is what greyhounds did before there were dog tracks.

That's obviously not me in the pic, but actually Handy's trainer from when she was a racer on the track in Florida. After all these years he still keeps up with her. She won two championships in her prime for him.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats awesome Poolie!


----------



## SFBigDog (Nov 1, 2009)

This is our pride and joy, a Golden Retreiver "Mandy"


















She was one year old August 31, 2009


----------



## SFBigDog (Nov 1, 2009)

One Legged Josh said:


> Marshall my beagle found him and his litter mates on the railroad tracks, and Purdy my Golden that I found while turkey hunting. She was only 10 weeks old.



Good looking GOLDEN
Golden's are a GREAT dog .... This breed of dog brings something to the family that I have never seen in any other breed. Once you have had one, you will never want any other kind of dog.


----------



## Zum (Nov 2, 2009)

This is blue,one of 2 hounds I have just don't like their picture taken.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 4, 2009)

He thinks he owns the Jeep.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll have to get some pics of them together sometime.
We have 3 dogs and 2 cats. When they all get wound up this place becomes a zoo.


----------



## recon2g (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all, Well We rescued a brindle boxer boy named Booie on Oct 31 2009,  And I had to leave for Ga the next day as I was lay-ed off from work as there was no work to do,  I got lucky on the next Wednesday and got a new job,  training in Conyers GA, left on Sunday at 3:00 in the afternoon and was there for two weeks,  when I was gone our pom had to be put down as she had seizures and she was having heart problems.  She will be missed as she was apart of the family for 13 years. It was the hardest thing that my fiance had to do as they were real tight.   Booie is 8 months old yesterday and is a hand full, he likes to ruff house with Buster who is 14 years old.  Here are some photos of him. my Mom and sister have had Boxers and I always wanted one, Then we found him on craigs list.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 15, 2009)

poolie said:


> This is from yesterday. My senior greyhound Handy (11 years old) took second place in the senior division of a lure coursing event we were at (edit: she outran two 6 year olds). Lure coursing is what greyhounds did before there were dog tracks.
> 
> That's obviously not me in the pic, but actually Handy's trainer from when she was a racer on the track in Florida. After all these years he still keeps up with her. She won two championships in her prime for him.




I love greyhounds. I just don't have the energy to keep one myself.


----------



## poolie (Nov 15, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > This is from yesterday. My senior greyhound Handy (11 years old) took second place in the senior division of a lure coursing event we were at (edit: she outran two 6 year olds). Lure coursing is what greyhounds did before there were dog tracks.
> ...



There's a huge misconception that greyhounds are hi-energy dogs, believe it or not they're really just couch potato's. They are sprinters by design and are lazy the other 99.9% of the time. My three sleep about 16 hours a day and require no more exercise than a normal dog... probably less.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Nov 22, 2009)

Well as long as we are posting pictures, Here are a few of our Boxers.


----------

